# [AfterEffects 5.0]  Rauchender Text



## mcsack (12. Dezember 2002)

*AfterE 5.0  und rauchender Text*

Moin 
Ich habe hier im Forum ein Capitel gefunden das sich mit sich auflösenden Buchstaben bzw. Schriften beschäftigt . 
So ich habe das mal ausprobiert ':
Das ganze mit dem Turbulent Displace ( Demo ) bis dahin ist alles klar . Jetzt soll man den Effect Blurr? nehmen . Also unklar unschärfe so etwas in der Richtung . Den einzigen Effect den ich gefunden habe ist "unscharf maskieren" und damit bekomme ich es nicht hin den "rauch" verschwinden zu lassen . 
@ Bubi 
Ich habe auch dein Vorschlag gelesen allerdings finde ich nicht ein Effect von dem was du geschrieben hast : 

Am einfachsten geht es ohne PlugIns so (Bubis method  ): 

Du erstellst eine Ebene mit schwarzem Hintergrund und wendest als Effekt "Fraktale Störungen" drauf an. Soll so wie Wolken aussehen. 
Diese musst du mit Keyframes animieren, sodass sich die Wolken bewegen (Evolution). 
Jetzt erstellst du darüber eine Einstellungsebene und wendest auf sie den Effekt "Kurven" wie ein "V" an, sodass sich die Farben leicht verändern. 

Als nächstes erstellst du eine neue Komposition, in die du als Oberstes die Wolkenkomposition einfügst und darunter dein Text, der verschwinden soll. 

Jetzt wendest du auf die Textebene den Effekt "Ebenenübergreifendes Weichzeichnen" an. Und wählst als Ebene die erstellte Wolkenebene. 
Max Blur auf 200 und es geht ab.  

Zusätzlich kannst du noch einige Verzerrungsfilter anwenden und die Transparenz von der Textebene halt langsam runterdrehen, sodass sie irgendwann schwarz wird. Perfekt wie Rauch sieht es nicht aus, aber gut 


Was ist eine "Fraktale Störungen"  ??


Mfg Axel


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

Fraktale Störungen:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

Und der Weichzeichner.
Die Bilder sind nicht wahrheitsgetreu - ich musste sie etwas stutzdem um die Maximalbildgröße nicht zu überschreiten.


----------



## mcsack (12. Dezember 2002)

*Fraktale*

Moin
Gut ok ich habe es gefunden , allerdings steht bei mir nur "Fraktale" ohne Störung .
Kannst du mir vielleicht auch noch sagen was man unter Blurr versteht ??? Ist das ein extra Plugin ??


Danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

Blurr heißt soviel wie "Unschärfe".


----------



## mcsack (12. Dezember 2002)

*Blurr*

Moin 
Gut das Blurr soviel wie unschärfe heißt war klar allerdings kann ich bei mir nur " Unscharf mask.... " finden und damit ging es nicht , daher meine frage aber ist schon o.k. ich werde es morgen auf die       buische art       versuchen . Danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

lol ja mach das.


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

leute, wie haltet ihr es nur aus, mit deutschen versionen von programmen zu arbeiten? fraktale störung... gauß'scher weichzeichner... das zieht einem ja die schuhe aus  im englischen gibts es da so klingende bezeichnungen, wie fractal noise oder gaussian blur und abgesehen davon, wenn man professionel arbeitet werden normalerweise grundsätzlich nur die englischen bezeichnungen verwendet, von daher ist es glaub ich besser sich gleich daran zu gewöhnen


----------



## MoMo (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *leute, wie haltet ihr es nur aus, mit deutschen versionen von programmen zu arbeiten? fraktale störung... gauß'scher weichzeichner... das zieht einem ja die schuhe aus  im englischen gibts es da so klingende bezeichnungen, wie fractal noise oder gaussian blur und abgesehen davon, wenn man professionel arbeitet werden normalerweise grundsätzlich nur die englischen bezeichnungen verwendet, von daher ist es glaub ich besser sich gleich daran zu gewöhnen  *


 Und damit wirst du all die Ensteiger und auch mich möchtig vergröhlen, den Weg weiter mit Steinen zu pflastern und am Ende jeden Lichblick einer Lösung durch eine mit englischen Fachausdrücken, die man soweiso nicht kennt, weil man natürlich die deutsche Version des Programms besitzt, gespickten Antwort zu nichtemachen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Dezember 2002)

Tjo nun, jedem das Seine - ich habe auch zum Großteil englische Versionen installiert - rein aus dem Grund, dass man damit viel flexibler ist -> wir hatten hier ja mal das Problem in AfterEffects, was nun Transfermode-Screen heißt...
Das heißt auf Deutsch nun Negativ Multiplizieren aber da kommt doch keiner drauf  

Z.B. habe ich Photoshop Trial in englisch.


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

hm also ich hab, glaub ich, als ich 14 oder 15 war oder so mit grafik angefangen, alles nur englisch, ich hatte eigentlich keine größeren schwierigkeiten. natürlich muß ich zugeben, daß ich mir englisch selbst beigebracht hab, man lernt es ja nicht in der schule  (< ironiewarnung). und wie lernt man den mit einem programm umzugehen? man probiert die schaltflächen mehr oder weniger sinnvoll aus, und ich denke doch daß man sich "fractal noise" genausogut wie "fraktale störung" merken kann. dazu kommt noch das lesen englischer tutorials, weils deutsche "gute" so gut wie nicht gibt und wenn nur sehr schwer zu finden sind.
aber bitte ich hab nichts dagegen wenn jemand nur die deutsche version eines programm verstehen können will, und so lange er nur in "wirtschaftliches schlußlicht in der eu" deutschland arbeiten möchte (ich denk da grad an herumfliegende texte die irgendwas von cinema xxl erzählen, und wirklich nicht gerade die große herausforderung sind, uä.), sollte er mit alleinigem kenntnis der deutschen version keine probleme haben. an großen projekten im ausland wird man allerdings nicht teilhaben können, da dort überall nur englisch als fahcsprche zählt, wie übrigens an fast allen hochschulen, da ist nämlich die gesamte literatur auf englisch und der unterricht teilweise auch  
es war ja nur ein guter ratschlag, den ich übrigens nicht erfunden habe, sondern die empfehlung des softwarevertriebs von dem ich meine programme beziehe.

mfg el


----------



## MoMo (13. Dezember 2002)

Mittlerweile habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit englischen Texten (Ironiewarnung: 3 Jahre Senglisch in der Schule), aber wenn ich nun mal Deutscher bin, dann kaufe ich auch "deutschsprachige" Programme, oder?

/edit
BTW: Dies war der 333. Post von mir =).


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

wenn du deutscher bist und international arbeiten willst, kaufst du englische programme da du sonst anweisungen nicht umsetzen kannst und kein mensch dich versteht. international im computerbereich ist nunmal gleichzusetzen mit englisch.


----------



## MoMo (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *wenn du deutscher bist und international arbeiten willst, kaufst du englische programme da du sonst anweisungen nicht umsetzen kannst und kein mensch dich versteht. international im computerbereich ist nunmal gleichzusetzen mit englisch. *


 Hm. Komisch.
für was gibt's dann eigentliche deutsche Übersetzungen von Programmen, die sich nach deiner Theorie sowieso niemand kaufen würde, stimmt's?


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ein deutscher der INTERNATIONAL arbeiten will. natürlich gibt es auch in deutschland unternehmen die mit deutschen versionen arbeiten, aber diese arbeiten nicht INTERNATIONAL. und ich bin nunmal kein mensch der sagt aus deutschland komm ich, da bleib ich, sondern bei mir heißts eher "the world is not enough", deshalb verwende ich INTERNATIONALE programmversionen, also ENGLISCHE.


----------



## MoMo (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


 *HEHE* ich wusste einfach, dass das kommen würde =).
Was meinst du, kommt hier in diesem Forum öfter vor: Der von dir beschriebene Checkertyp oder die Spezies PC User, die ich meine?


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

nun.... 
1:0 für dich  
aber beenden wir die diskussion lieber, bevor noch ein mod sauer wird


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe das ganze Post für Post sehr aufmerksam verfolgt und bin nicht sauer geworden  

Solange ihr euch in vernünftigem Ton unterhaltet und generell bei Videodesign bleibt also nicht anfangt über Fussball zu diskutieren, geht das alles in Ordnung.


----------

